# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  من بلد الخير | رحّبوا معي بصديقتنا الرائعة |مريم الرّيم|

## هدوء عاصف

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اليوم عندي لكم مفاجأة مميزة ..

أرجو أن تُرحّبوا معي بصديقتنا الرائعة
من الإمارات العربية المتحدة .. من بلد الخير .. بلد المغفور له زايد الخير رحمه الله

هي عضو قديم في منتدانا ، تتابع كل المواضيع والنقاشات بشغف شديد
ودافعها الأبرز هو عِشقها للأردن والأردنيين
تعشقُ الفنون الأردنية .. سواءا التمثيل او الغناء ، وأيضا ..
تعشقُ قيادتنا الهاشمية ..

وكما يُقال .. ربّ أخ لك لم تلده أمك ..
وها هي اختنا اليوم بيننا .. أخثٌ في الله عزيزة ..

قد تكون بيننا المسافات فاصلة
ولكن منتدانا قرّبها .. وزادها قُرباً ..
لاحظتُ مدى حبها لبلدنا العزيز .. وهي ربما لا تعلم مدى حُبّنا لبلدها العزيز على قلوبنا أيضاً


رحّبــــــــــــوا معي بـ

مريم الريم

من الإمارات العربية المتحدة





ارجو منكم الترحيب الحار بها .. فمن يعرف من هي "مريم الريم"
سيدرك تماما كم هي تحتاج منا الى التقدير ..



أيضا فإن عيد ميلاد 
مريم الريم
 
يُصادف يوم بعد غدٍ أي في الثالث من نيسان

فأرجو منكم أطيب الأمنيات لها ..






أهلا بكِ معنـــــــــــــا وحيّـــــــــاكِ الله دائما وأبداً أختي الرائعة 

*

----------


## احلام

اهلا وسهلا فيك مريم

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]أحلام .. زمردة 

بتشكركم على الترحيب .. كلكم زوق 


"مريم الريم" عضو معنا منذ مدّة .. لكنها متابعة بصمت ، لكن آن لجدار الصمت ان يزول خصوصاً بعد ما رأيت من رأيت منها من حُبّ للأردن وشعبه .. أُجدد الترحيب بها .. وبإنتظار باقي الأعضاء الكرام ..

يلا يا جماعة وين همتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ [/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بما انه هدوء عاصف وصفك بكل هاد انا بثق برأيه في الناس نور المنتدى اهلا فيكي

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا اخت مريم نورتي منتدانا 

 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]مها ومحمد حورية تسلمو شو مزوقين الله يسعدكم يا رب ..

يا جماعة اللي رحّبوا واللي ما رحّبوا إرجعوا وهنّوا بعيد ميلاد اختنا "مريم" لإنو بعد بكرة بـ 3 نيسان ، والله ما كنت اعرف قبل شوي لعرفت ..


عيد ميلاد سعيد "مريم"








[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بس انا ما شفتلها ولا مشاركة يا ريت تدخل وتشاركنا  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## مريم الريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حبايب قلبي أعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنية


بصراحه محرجة منكم كثير على هالترحيب  :Eh S(2): 

ومش عارفه شو أحكي .. بطلت أعرف أحكي

بشكركم كلكم كل واحد بإسمه 


أحـــــــلام

زمــــــردة

أميرة قوس النصر

mylife079



بشكركم كثير كثير على كلماتكم الرقيقه الغاليه على قلبي

وطبعًا شكر خااص وكبير اكتير اكتير .. لمديرنا الغاااااالي اللي غمرني بلطفه وطيبته وأسلوبه الراقي

[ هــــدوء عـــاصـــف ]


عنجد لو شكرته من هون لعشر السنين قدام ما أوفيه حقه

لهلأ مش عارفه شو أحكي ... لا وفوق هاد بيحكيلي كل عام وانتي بخير بيوم ميلادك :Eh S(2): 

بدك ياني ابكي مديرنا ؟؟  :Eh S(16): 

اكتيييييييير هيييييييك علي والله

بس كلمة أخيرة .. والله ما أنلام في حب الأردن وأهل الأردن 

الله لايحرمني طيبتكم  .. بحبكم كثير كثير

وسامحوني على التقصير

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا ب مريم ... نور المنتدى_

----------


## مريم الريم

[align=center]بوجودك أخي غسان
بشكرك كلك ذوووق

 :SnipeR (9): [/align]

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

* اهلا  وسهلا بالاخة مريم منوره ان شالله*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]اختي الكريمة مقصرين كتير .. وبالعكس انا بعتذر لإني ما قدرت أرحب فيكِ الترحيب اللي يليق بمقامك ،
أهلا وسهلا فيكِ معنا مرة تانية وبتمنالك دائما وأبدا أطيب الاوقات .. وكل عام وانتي بألف خير [/align]*

----------


## مريم الريم

[align=center]يسلموووووووو أخي [ محمد الرفاعي ] منور بوجودك ^^

مديرنا الغالي [ هدوء عاصف ] والله مامنك قصور  

انا المقصرة معاكم .. بس ان شالله ماتشوفون مني الا كل خير

وبحاول اقدم شي مميز للمنتدى

شكرًا للجميع ,, دمتم بود[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلا وسهلا بالأخت مريم ... نور المنتدى بوجودك الحلو 

 :SnipeR (43):   :Eh S(17):  ننتظر إبداعك وتميزك و تألقك بمنتدانا الغالي  :SnipeR (43):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## احمد امين

> بس انا ما شفتلها ولا مشاركة يا ريت تدخل وتشاركنا



انشاء الله تسمتع معنا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلا وغلا خيتو زاد نور المنتدى بوجودك يا طيبه 

وكل عام وانتي بألف خير

----------


## (dodo)

يا اهلا وسهلا فيكي نورتي المنتدى

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا اختي مريم نورتي المنتدى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]معاذ .. احمد امين .. دودو .. صديقة .. وزيد .. 

شكرا الكم على الترحيب ما قصّرتوا الله يسعدكم ويخلينا لبعضنا ع طول يا رب [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا ما اقول اهلا وسهلا وهلكلام  يا ستي البيت بيتك  وإنتي من أهل الدر وحياكي الله

----------


## &روان&

*اهلا وسهلا فيكي بلدك التاني*

----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## مريم الريم

*الأصـــــــدقـــــــــاء



معاذ ملحم


أحمد أمين 

دودو 


صديقة

script 


تحية عسكرية << وإلك أحلى تحية عسكريه كمان

روان 


المدير العام : حسان القضاة 


بشكركم كثير كثير .. وبعرف مقصره في حقكم

أحرجتوني بلطفكم وكلماتكم الترحيبية الرقيقه

سامحووووني على التقصير


بحبكم كثير


وما بنسى أجدد التحية للغااااالي هدوووء عااااصف*

----------

